# Humminbird and ipilot updates as of 5/10/13



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Just a little note, everything but the remote looks to have an update as of 5/10/13 so be sure to get your updates unless using a 788 with the XM satellite accessory which apparently won't work with this update. Be sure to read the instructions/precautions before applying.

Editing information in taken from another forum:

Major software update for many current models just released, including software updates for i-Pilot Link:

Humminbird Software Update 6.640 and 6.680 for Ethernet Models

Because of corrections made to waypoint icon indexing problems with i-Pilot® Link&#8482; products, all i-Pilot Link customers need to update not only their Humminbird unit software but also their Link Controller firmware. Updating the software on only one of these products will not solve the waypoint icon issue. Updating both items is mandatory for this release to resolve the icon issue. The controller is currently at software version 1.150 and the remote is at 1.160.

These software updates draw a line in the sand. Once a user updates one or more of their units to software version 6.640 or 6.680 they must update all of the other Ethernet networked units to the same release. If they try to use one unit with software version 6.680 and another unit on the same network that might be at 6.610 or lower these models will no longer talk to each other until the unit that is at 6.610 or lower has been updated to the newest release of 6.640 or 6.680. If the units are not networked, this issue is irrelevant. But we always recommend that the user update with the latest code.

General fixes on these releases

Fixed crashing when user takes a screen snapshot while playing back a sonar recording.
Removes the user&#8217;s ability to write to a Navionics card.

Resolves issue where removing a LakeMaster card was not allowing the control head to view a Navionics chart unless the unit was restarted.

Corrects all zoom levels associated with LakeMaster charts &#8211; last release would not allow three highest zoom levels to function.

Corrects error that occurred when forcing a unit into normal mode while connected to an AS GRP. This error would cause the unit to go into PC Connect or Test Command mode.

Corrects error caused where unit would restart after the user forced the control head into simulator mode too quickly.

Corrects error of bringing down the Ethernet network if the user turned sonar off and back on.

Corrects error of not sharing sonar across the Ethernet network if the sonar was turned off and back on after boot.

Corrects issue where Ethernet warning messages were popping under views instead of popping on top of views.

Corrects error where backlight could not be adjusted once the 360 Imaging accessory was deployed. Only 360 owners affected.

Corrects Accessory Test View so that it now shows the 360 Imaging Pod software version. Only 360 owners affected.

Corrects 83 kHz beam pinging on 83/200 kHz DI products.Only Down Imaging models affected.

Correct DI zoom view so that it is now geometrically correct. Only Down Imaging models affected.

Corrects error where the Demonstration mode was changed to Hidden,it would not force the unit into Normal Mode(regardless of transducer state). Now it will it force the unit into Normal Mode.

Corrects issue where the Heading Line would not stay set to ON after a restart of a remote unit on the network.Only affects users with the AS GPS HS receiver.

Corrects Heading Line Offset issue where it would not retain the set value after a restart on a remote unit on the network.Only affects users with the AS GPS HS receiver.

Corrects Heading Line Offset issue; it would state 0 to 60 degrees when it should have read -30 to +30 degrees.Only affects users with the AS GPS HS receiver.

Fixed issue where the Pitch and Roll Readouts were not functional on the 700 Series HD models that were connected to the AS GPS HS receiver.

Corrects issue where Record iTracks was appearing on units that were not connected to i-Pilot Link.Only affects iPilot Link owners.

Corrects issue where Deleting All Nav Data was not resetting the iTracks counter on units connected to i-Pilot Link. Only affects iPilot Link owners.

Corrects issue where an i-Pilot Link motor would navigate to a MOB point instead of stopping the I-Pilot Link Navigation and trolling motor. Only affects iPilot Link owners.

Corrects issue in Waypoint Management where a waypoint was being indexed by +1 because of the addition of the Spot-Lock Waypoint.User should no longer have to adjust their waypoint icons due to this correction.

Corrects issue where the Save Spot-Lock menu item and prompt were not functioning correctly. Only affects iPilot Link owners.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bump for more info.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I updated my 1198 yesterday, now i understand i need to update my remote too? Not shure how to do that. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Have the update file on your sd card and start up the unit. It should automatically detect the update for te controller(in the head of the motor). The remote itself is updated through the menu. Again, have the update files on your SD card and hit settings on the remote, then choose update software. Motor has to be powered on. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Ben, used my terrova today trolling


----------

